# Other Aquarium Forums > Marine Tanks >  Substrate for Brine Shrimp...

## GrandJump

I saw in a video that 'water babies' could be used for a substrate for brine shrimp...I know this may be slightly off topic..but anyone knows where got sell water babies now? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQ0nN8ROG88

btw i keep brine shrimps as pets X.X

----------


## BFG

I think the substrate refer to the colorful round thingy in the video.

----------


## GrandJump

> I think the substrate refer to the colorful round thingy in the video.


 Yup..Water babies...X.X I read on their website that it makes a good substrate for brine shrimp as they can push it away when they are underneath which they are not able to do with other kinds of substrate

----------


## crsfrenzy

They are selling at places that sell plants like jimei and far east flora.

----------


## GrandJump

> They are selling at places that sell plants like jimei and far east flora.


 I went to far east flora just now and bought 3 packets which are all different colours..but after washing..then colour came off  :Crying:  was hoping for those with the colours that would stay though X.X

----------


## midniteguy

erm shop and save got sell those haha.

----------


## GrandJump

> erm shop and save got sell those haha.


 serious?? which 1?? i buy from far east flora don't have colour X.X don't look nice

----------


## crsfrenzy

hi,should not happen to drop colour,unless you do something to it?

----------


## midniteguy

the one at bukit batok westmall. got sell i saw it b4.

----------


## GrandJump

> hi,should not happen to drop colour,unless you do something to it?


 i didnt do anything X.X they sold it with powder..i think it meant to make the water coloured..not the gels itself X.X

----------


## GrandJump

> the one at bukit batok westmall. got sell i saw it b4.


 oh kay xD thanks for the advice..at shop and save right?

----------


## crsfrenzy

you bought the wrong thing,it should not be in powder...

----------


## GrandJump

> you bought the wrong thing,it should not be in powder...


 ya, haha...after all it was in a plant nursery X.X

----------


## crsfrenzy

Haha lol, i went to my near by fish shop and they sell it.

----------


## GrandJump

> Haha lol, i went to my near by fish shop and they sell it.


 Really?! Where??

----------


## crsfrenzy

uhhh..at bukit panjang there.

----------


## GrandJump

> uhhh..at bukit panjang there.


 ooh..kay thanks xD but roughly how much does it cost??

----------


## crsfrenzy

quite cheap maybe around 1 plus?

----------


## GrandJump

> quite cheap maybe around 1 plus?


 kays xD but you know what bus can i take from the nearest mrt? and whats the nearest mrt? i might be going there tomorrow..if i finish my homework tonight X.X

----------


## crsfrenzy

Tmr what time?maybe i meet you we go?I scared only gt one colour unless u wnt go see see,contact me at 82123650

----------


## GrandJump

> Tmr what time?maybe i meet you we go?I scared only gt one colour unless u wnt go see see,contact me at 82123650


 maybe i on sat go....this week importing fairy shrimps...quite ex X.X so no $$ but i find myself bah xD thanks for offering your help
by the way..is it called little fish shop? o.o
http://www.littlefishshop.com.sg/

----------


## crsfrenzy

no,its at bukit panjang.what i am worried is that only one colour is available.

----------


## GrandJump

> no,its at bukit panjang.what i am worried is that only one colour is available.


 one colour nevermind xD 'cause now mine is transparent X.X

----------


## crsfrenzy

Ya cnfm one colour only i went to check.Go take lrt frm choa chukang to bangkit station than hv to walk for 5 to 7 min,very messy so u might wnt to consider me bringing u thr.

----------


## GrandJump

> Ya cnfm one colour only i went to check.Go take lrt frm choa chukang to bangkit station than hv to walk for 5 to 7 min,very messy so u might wnt to consider me bringing u thr.


 hahaha....thnx for offering me ..but i dont want to trouble u...X.X anyways..u gave me ur handphone number le...i dont know how to go i can call u xD

----------


## crsfrenzy

Hmm,difficult to tell u in phone leh,the place still have to walk around here and thr.

----------


## GrandJump

make a 


> Hmm,difficult to tell u in phone leh,the place still have to walk around here and thr.


 errm...found the substrate already X.X at the aquarium beside c328 yesterday..the uncle was finding airstone for me then i looked up and found it hanging there X.X thanks anyway for offering ur help xD now i'm gonna make a thread on where to find saltwater snails X.X

----------


## crsfrenzy

HAha ok good for you.Saltwater snail difficult find.i caught one when i in malaysia but very big.lol

----------


## GrandJump

> HAha ok good for you.Saltwater snail difficult find.i caught one when i in malaysia but very big.lol


 X.X i want....was gonna try eat coast or something.... but too busy....sec 4 is NOT fun when it comes to homework..

----------


## crsfrenzy

Haha lol i sec 3 alr dont like.

----------


## GrandJump

> Haha lol i sec 3 alr dont like.


 ...eh?? u sec 3??? finally...someone who is in secondary school and likes aquariums...like me...X.X

----------


## crsfrenzy

Haha nice what.by the way which school you from?

----------


## GrandJump

> Haha nice what.by the way which school you from?


 henderson sec X.X

----------


## crsfrenzy

Ohh at where?btw i heard that aq maybe going organise a workshop,u going?

----------


## GrandJump

> Ohh at where?btw i heard that aq maybe going organise a workshop,u going?


 henderson near redhill there X.X and the aq workshop about what? o.o coz most of the things that i keep not really kept in singapore X.X

----------


## crsfrenzy

O.o, the workshop is about aquascaping stuffs

----------


## GrandJump

> O.o, the workshop is about aquascaping stuffs


 ooo...where?? i might want to go...if i dont hav alot of homework..

----------


## crsfrenzy

Ok,you got see the poll started by Altum?

----------


## GrandJump

> Ok,you got see the poll started by Altum?


 sorry for late reply X.X fell sick.. i dont think me will going for the workshop.....quite busy recently..X.X

----------


## crsfrenzy

ohh ok.sry to hear that

----------

